# Mel Gibson to shoot epic movie in Mayan language.



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051028/film_nm/leisure_gibson_dc



> Actor Mel Gibson, who turned a Latin script on the crucifixion of Christ into box office gold last year, is in Mexico to shoot his latest film: an action movie shot entirely in an ancient Mayan tongue.
> 
> [...]
> "There's still a lot of mystery to the Mayan culture, but when all is said and done, it's just the backdrop to what I'm doing -- creating an action adventure of mythic proportions," he said



(I think it was Aramaic, and maybe Koine Greek, not Latin.) I like the basic idea of a Mel Gibson-directed action film set in this exotic setting--but I don't like films I have to read. Please, do it in English!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 29, 2005)

Guess I wont be seeing that one.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting among people who watch anime and some other foreign films there is always a debate between those who prefer 'subs' and those who prefer 'dubs'


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 29, 2005)

Subtitles all the way! North American voice actors never do the trick for me, and translators trying to match the flaps with other language change key elements. Plus where anime is involved, I can speak basic japanese now due to watching enough subtitled works. Subtitles rock!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2005)

Eh, what's the global audience for Mayan or Aramaic? We're not talking about dubbing something that's originally in Japanese or French or the like.


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 29, 2005)

I was just replying to Freeps comment mostly in reference to anime.

 If Mayan or Aramic work in terms of bringing a real feel to the movie then I say Gibson should go for it. I get a little annoyed when Germans in the second world war speak english to eachother for no reason.


----------



## Simon Curran (Oct 29, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I
> I get a little annoyed when Germans in the second world war speak english to eachother for no reason.


 
I know what you are saying...
Here in Denmark all films are subtitled, not dubbed, and it really does help with learning languages in my opinion


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 29, 2005)

_ Subtitles rock!_

I'm cool with either. I've seen enough Spanish films and know enough spanish to know that subtitles are not always accurate either (and I've seen some horrid translations of home hong-kong horror/action films to make me wonder if the people doing the subs even knew English)

Subs are good because you can catch the emotion of the original delivery, dubs are good because you can keep your focus on the screen.

The most confusing to me was seeing Ranma 1/2.  Some I saw were dubbed and some subbed so making the mental change of the voice to the face was weird


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 29, 2005)

My great grandfather spoke 8 languages fluently and could read and write in five of them.  And he was just a working stiff from Warsaw.  I think that we are deprived here in the US.  Exposing ourselves to other languages and cultures is never a bad thing.  Subtitles are the way to go.


----------

